# BiOrb Air



## George Farmer (15 Sep 2013)

I'm not a big fan of BiOrbs but I think this looks quite cool.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Sep 2013)

yep, looks pretty cool.


----------



## squid102 (15 Sep 2013)

Nah, not enough to convince me. Still looks a bit tacky. It also looks like they filled it with water to get that last shot? I'd bet that the inside is usually misted up. Who has an emersed setup without moisture on the inside of the glass?


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Sep 2013)

That look great, but surely the inside of the glass would be steamed up?? 

You could keep some frogs in there.


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Sep 2013)

I like that.... I best not show the mrs though....Or she will have my tank out and one of those in place!


----------



## Mike Edwardes (15 Sep 2013)

Condensation on the glass depends of the temperature difference. If it's warmer outside than inside there won't be any.


----------



## Palm Tree (15 Sep 2013)

squid102 said:


> Who has an emersed setup without moisture on the inside of the glass?


I do.


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Sep 2013)

It seems quite a big unit to at just over 500mm and quite expensive at £350.... Having said that I can see them becoming popular and fitting in well with today's modern home.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Sep 2013)

Hello all, Love this sort of Thing  BUT £350 Outrageous  I Use a Outside light globe the one they put along the driveway  Take out the light fittings  Bob's your uncle Cannot go wrong for  £10 well you will see what i mean when i get my journals up and running  Regards Roy


----------



## icemanwayne (10 Oct 2014)

yes old thread but still worth a mention, own one  and it's absolutely stunning,i paid 299.00. nothing comes close for the ambiance and beauty, everything is automatic and never gets misted up due to the constant fan and the way air is transferred in and filtered out back into the room, all lights are automatic and so is the misting. i purchased mine for my salt creek poms dart frogs and they have been fine since. a truly wonderful center piece and with the frogs it gets constant comments from family and friends, i also have it so the lights start to dim at around 10pm so it works great as a main room light too.


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Oct 2014)

I've decorated one for office-staff - allmost 100% self-sustaining, and still running. No condensation, dispite the misting-system, because of small fan installed. Light has sunset/sunrise automatically. Only things to check are waterlevel in mist-box (on top) and in hydro-box (beneath).
A bit difficult to in-plant, since only one hand can be used - but truly ambient and "new age - ish"
- I find the price incredible too, though............

P.S. ...........you don't get the rainforest sounds included.............


----------



## Ady34 (19 Nov 2014)

icemanwayne said:


> yes old thread but still worth a mention, own one and it's absolutely stunning,i paid 299.00. nothing comes close for the ambiance and beauty, everything is automatic and never gets misted up due to the constant fan and the way air is transferred in and filtered out back into the room, all lights are automatic and so is the misting. i purchased mine for my salt creek poms dart frogs and they have been fine since. a truly wonderful center piece and with the frogs it gets constant comments from family and friends, i also have it so the lights start to dim at around 10pm so it works great as a main room light too.





Mick.Dk said:


> I've decorated one for office-staff - allmost 100% self-sustaining, and still running. No condensation, dispite the misting-system, because of small fan installed. Light has sunset/sunrise automatically. Only things to check are waterlevel in mist-box (on top) and in hydro-box (beneath).
> A bit difficult to in-plant, since only one hand can be used - but truly ambient and "new age - ish"
> - I find the price incredible too, though............
> P.S. ...........you don't get the rainforest sounds included.............



Lets have a look then icemanwayne and Mick.Dk


----------

